# could you run 3 vivs from one



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

habistat controler iv got 3 vivs in my stack and all the snakes need the same temps roughly so could i just plug and extension in to the habistat and then the 3 heat lamps into that.in my head that works .i dont fancy buying 3 as i gave one away when i sold my beardies before i got snakes and dont really want to be shelling out.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

also as a cheaper option could you run a small dimmer switch on each one that you can pick up from B and Q not sure even if you can buy them but im hoping you can.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

sure 8)


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

how much do they cost that thing you posted and would a diy shop sell them. dont really want to spend cllose to 150 on 3 habistat controlers.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

It's just a normal extension cord only with french plug sockets on the end... 

The only thing about running without individual thermostats in each viv is that (obviously) only the temperature of the viv with the probe in it will have any effect on the thermostat. You'd probably want to run the setup empty for longer to make sure the temperatures in the others weren't wildly different before putting animals in.

Same goes for dimmer switches, you'll need to raise and lower the dimmer setting with the weather, as changes in the ambient room temperature won't be compensated for as they would with a thermostat. 

Otherwise, fine!


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

got a piont there amanda . 

all vivs are the same size so in effect i assume the tems should stay the same in each one . obviously if its a cold or warm day then id have to adjust it but il have a thermometer in each right under the heat bulb which are all the same wattage to keep an eye on temps.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

yea u can buy dimmer switches from bnq there abotu 10 pounds each


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Damn a tenner i spent £30 on a reptile dimmerstat :x just aswell i didn't buy the one i saw for £50 :lol:


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

yea but they dont auto adjust the temp voltage etc. there just a dimmer switch like u get for ceiling lights


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh Thank god for that :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

gaz2374 said:


> got a piont there amanda .
> 
> all vivs are the same size so in effect i assume the tems should stay the same in each one . obviously if its a cold or warm day then id have to adjust it but il have a thermometer in each right under the heat bulb which are all the same wattage to keep an eye on temps.


In theory it sounds good, but I found with mine the middle viv hardly needs its bulb on to reach the preset temp, So with just one stat it will turn into a nightmare trying to get all vivs up to the same sort of temps.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

You forgot the "regards.Maki." thing at the end of your post. :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> You forgot the "regards.Maki." thing at the end of your post. :lol:


:lol: that's sooo weird.... I was thinking exactly that earlier on my pictures thread!!! Thought it was just that I wasn't deemed worthy of regards


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Well you are indeed,ma petite rosbif préférée.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I used to write this at the end of each of my posts, but when i was posting one after the other, it was anoying :lol: 
This is what i used to do: 
 Many Thanks Anthony Young


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> Well you are indeed,ma petite rosbif préférée.


Flatteur..... je me rends aux tes charmes.....


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

AnthonyY said:


> I used to write this at the end of each of my posts, but when i was posting one after the other, it was anoying :lol:
> This is what i used to do:
> Many Thanks Anthony Young


I used to think you was a girl and this Anthony Young person was someone you had a crush on :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well thanks for that :lol: No it was sort of a sig thing, but at the time i didn't know how to do sigs, so that was mine :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

amanda75 said:


> thorrshamri said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the "regards.Maki." thing at the end of your post. :lol:
> ...


Dont be so paranoid :lol: its me I finally realised no one else bothers with it, and with my increase in posts while I have been off work well it got annoying. Amanda I send you my Regards


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I used to do the same Maki, then fort F**k it :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah but how many posts did you make before you thought feck it? You are on 1334 more than me


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I was just jokin Maki.
Regards.
Thorr. :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Duno realy, i registered last year, but have only realy started going mad with posting recently  so i can't answer that sorry


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> I was just jokin Maki.
> Regards.
> Thorr. :lol:


Well i hope you are proud of yourself after attacking her nails you have made Amanda all paranoid that she is not worthy of my regards. :lol:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I didn't nail anyone on this forum yet :lol: :lol: but yes i'm quite proud just to be me 8) :lol:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

maki said:


> Amanda I send you my Regards


Ahhhh... cheers honey!! Regards right back atya!!!

And the ittybitty frenchman didn't make me paranoid - I managed that all on my own


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

qui ça,moi?Mais j'ai rien dit,t'as dû rêver. 8) 
Who,me?I said nothing,you must be dreaming. :lol:


----------

